# IL GIGANTE



## Mari' (4 Settembre 2007)

L'Etna sta incazzato di rosso fuoco ... e' uno spettacolo 


http://www.videobank.it/Webcam.asp


----------



## Iago (4 Settembre 2007)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> L'Etna sta incazzato di rosso fuoco ... e' uno spettacolo
> 
> 
> http://www.videobank.it/Webcam.asp



...ma lo vedi anche da casa tua?
...e da quanto tempo stà succedendo?


----------



## Mari' (4 Settembre 2007)

praticamente stiamo seduti fuori al balcone ... tutto live, tutto bello ed emozionante  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















c'e' il rischio di dormire all'aperto stanotte, che notte!


----------



## Iago (4 Settembre 2007)

*......*



Mari' ha detto:


> praticamente stiamo seduti fuori al balcone ... tutto live, tutto bello ed emozionante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...a che ora ha iniziato?....nessuno ha passato la notizia ancora

...ho visto lo Stromboli (all'epoca) e sono d'accordo con te, è uno spettacolo unico 
(per il Vesuvio è diverso...non mi darebbe il tempo di venirvi a dare la notizia......)


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> praticamente stiamo seduti fuori al balcone ... tutto live, tutto bello ed emozionante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cosa darei per essere su quel balcone...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...a che ora ha iniziato?....nessuno ha passato la notizia ancora
> 
> ...ho visto lo Stromboli (all'epoca) e sono d'accordo con te, è uno spettacolo unico
> (per il Vesuvio è diverso...non mi darebbe il tempo di venirvi a dare la notizia......)


vabbè...credevo che fosse riservata la notizia sui tuoi orientamenti sex.


----------



## Iago (4 Settembre 2007)

*micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> vabbè...credevo che fosse riservata la notizia sui tuoi orientamenti sex.



...ormai è di dominio pubblico dall'Etna alle Dolomiti


----------



## cat (4 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ormai è di dominio pubblico dall'Etna alle Dolomiti


 
ah si, ....?
sentito nulla.

allora?
l'etna
cosa combina?


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ormai è di dominio pubblico dall'Etna alle Dolomiti


 
Mi avevi detto che era riservata, pallonaro


----------



## Iago (4 Settembre 2007)

*!!!!*



cat ha detto:


> ah si, ....?
> * sentito nulla*.
> 
> allora?
> ...



...che dirti...

non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire


----------



## Iago (4 Settembre 2007)

*càpitano...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mi avevi detto che era riservata, pallonaro



perdonami...il tempo passa e noi non ce ne accorgiamo, impegnati come siamo a cercare di buttarlo via...


ci sarà stata una fuga di notizie 

	
	
		
		
	


	































cmq, all'una chiudono Fontanarossa, l'Etna insiste?


----------



## Iago (4 Settembre 2007)

*Marì*

...sempre al balcone? 

il Gigante stà 'ncasann  'a mano??


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2007)

*Aggiornamento*

Intensa e spettacolare eruzione dell'Etna   Con fontane di lava di centinaia di metri di altezza                             (ANSA) - CATANIA, 4 SET - 

Sul fianco del cratere di sud est  dell'Etna e' in corso una spettacolare attivita' con fontane  di lava di centinaia di metri di altezza. Una piccola colata  di lava si dirige verso al valle del Bove, lontano da centri  abitati. Sul vulcano e' inoltre presente un lungo pennacchio  di cenere di circa due chilometri, che viene disperso dal  vento che soffia verso est ed e' ricaduto su Fornazzo e  Milo.


CHE SPETTACOLO!!!


----------



## Old cinzia65 (5 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Intensa e spettacolare eruzione dell'Etna   Con fontane di lava di centinaia di metri di altezza                             (ANSA) - CATANIA, 4 SET -
> 
> Sul fianco del cratere di sud est  dell'Etna e' in corso una spettacolare attivita' con fontane  di lava di centinaia di metri di altezza. Una piccola colata  di lava si dirige verso al valle del Bove, lontano da centri  abitati. Sul vulcano e' inoltre presente un lungo pennacchio  di cenere di circa due chilometri, che viene disperso dal  vento che soffia verso est ed e' ricaduto su Fornazzo e  Milo.
> 
> ...


ciao Mari
ma da quando è cosi l'Etna?
io me ne sono accorta adesso rientrando a casa

uno spettacolo vedere da via Etnea la lava che scende


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2007)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> ciao Mari
> ma da quando è cosi l'Etna?
> io me ne sono accorta adesso rientrando a casa
> 
> uno spettacolo vedere da via Etnea la lava che scende


Io me ne sono accorta oggi pomeriggio, Cinzia che bello da quassu'.


----------



## Old cinzia65 (5 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io me ne sono accorta oggi pomeriggio, Cinzia che bello da quassu'.



domani farò una passeggiata più su e vedrò meglio



oggi ti ho telefonato ma non eri a casa   piedelungo


----------



## Old cinzia65 (5 Settembre 2007)

ci riprovo domani ho delle novità da raccontarti


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2007)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> domani farò una passeggiata più su e vedrò meglio
> 
> 
> 
> * oggi* ti ho telefonato ma non eri a casa   piedelungo


... siamo andati a zonzo


----------



## Old cinzia65 (5 Settembre 2007)

bene approfitta di questi ultimi giorni di buon tempo

vado che domani alle otto devo essere a scuola,  cominciano gli esami


buonanotte cara


----------



## Mari' (5 Settembre 2007)

Sogni d'oro Cinzia.

... qui ci sono alcune foto

http://www.etnablog.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=24&Itemid=2


pero' dal vivo e' tutta un'altra cosa ... che bello!!!


----------

